# Favorite Pics from afield



## widowmaker1 (Jan 4, 2010)

cant wait for oct


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

sthiede said:


>



Hey no fair...some North Dakota pictures in there! :lol: Then again he didn't say WHERE the hunts had to be did he.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Here are some


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Heres some more :


----------



## rosimike (Mar 10, 2011)

my first black duck!Late Dec. Ice hunt.








Hiding out for Teal.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

duckbuster2 said:


> Heres some more :


Great pics. The stacks in many of 'em give away your "secret" locations  , and I know the area well. Then again, you list your location in your profile...duh. The bay is a big, wonderful area, with lots of room for all to play.


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)




----------



## Wingmaster22 (Oct 29, 2003)

[/quote]

hey steve! i still remember dan and i driving by and watching you guys taking your swan. that was a fun year. 
hopefully that last week of october this year will be finding you guys shoulder deep in ducks....

Dave


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## quackersmacker13 (Dec 9, 2009)

tj, your layout pics always amaze me...definitely a style of hunting i want to try sometime


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Here are some from fall of 2010. 

My lab Hunter, my nephew and a newbie boy who has never hunted before and is now hooked for life.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Here's a few of my favorites

My daugther's 1st duck.









Me and my daughter chilling out in the layout blind.









East coast hunting trip few years back.









Getting ready to play some lawn darts.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

mergs are awesome!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

the merg picture still cracks me up. love it.


----------



## art21 (Oct 29, 2008)

The first one is for Ollie. shoot'em in the face








Morning in the marsh








Nodak four man limit








Now thats a cold day on the Bay!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

art21 said:


>


There's those stacks again....lot's of guys have pictures of those stacks....hmmm...wonder where that is :evilsmile

I know guys...it's no secret. Just funny to me how many pictures those dang things show up in.


----------



## taysteeed (Mar 29, 2010)

"off the schnide"


----------



## sthiede (Aug 31, 2004)

Wingmaster22 said:


>


hey steve! i still remember dan and i driving by and watching you guys taking your swan. that was a fun year. 
hopefully that last week of october this year will be finding you guys shoulder deep in ducks....

Dave[/QUOTE]


Dave, how are ya! I'm hoping we will be shoulder deep in ducks. When you going to be out there?


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Wait where are those stacks? I'd like to own the first cyber scouting post of the year! LOL been staring at em a lot this summer so far.


----------

